# Which is the quietest 1200: JBL, AO, TT or AM?



## Whitebeam (3 Sep 2010)

I've seen very similar filters from JBL, AquaOne, TetraTec and AquaManta (Maidenhead) recommended on here on multiple occasions, so I assume they all work and they're all (just) in my price range. The key question is which will be quietest for use in the living room? If there's a disturbing noise SWMBO will never stop complaining about it; if it can be heard from the bedroom my life will become hell.   

Peter


----------



## Nick16 (3 Sep 2010)

*Re: Which is the quietest: JBL e1500, TT EX1200 or AM EFX400*

well thats very difficult to tell unless you have all 3 set up side by side. 

i know the TT is very quiet, probably more so than the JBL which is also a good filter. i would chose out of those two personally. 

IMO, the TT is better simply because spares are readily availible and like eheim they will be for years. also their customer service is spot on should anything go wrong.


----------



## mlgt (3 Sep 2010)

Ive been using the JBL and it is a fairly quiet filter, but there is a slight humming noise. But besides that a great filter.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (3 Sep 2010)

I didn't think the TT ex1200 was that quiet tbh. I think there are some individual differences between filters of the same type.

Andy (supercoley1) had the same as me, he went for an Eheim and said how quiet it was in comparison. Also really easy to use. As you need it to be quiet perhaps an eheim might be an option? Read about it here:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=5072&hilit=august+mega+update&start=100#p132487
Andy uses the 2224 from here (Â£79.99 w/ free delivery) http://www.theaquariumshop.co.uk/offering_info.php?offerings_id=39
This has a 700 l/h rating so would only give you 7.8x turnover. It looks like he only uses this as filtration on a 125l, but his is low tech and yours is high tech so I'm not sure if you would need more turnover or not as you have the rio 200.
How much were you hoping to spend on an external?


----------



## Tom (3 Sep 2010)

I have my TetraTec 1200 next to an Eheim Ecco (not sure which one, I inherited it!!) and I would say the Tetratec is noticeably the quieter of the two. 

Tom


----------



## Whitebeam (3 Sep 2010)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> This has a 700 l/h rating so would only give you 7.8x turnover. It looks like he only uses this as filtration on a 125l, but his is low tech and yours is high tech so I'm not sure if you would need more turnover or not as you have the rio 200.
> How much were you hoping to spend on an external?


I have the Rekord 800 (about 90l if you include substrate and wood displacement). My lights are only 2 x 18W T8, so I guess I'm aiming for medium tech 

I've tried looking at Eheims, but to tell the truth I've got so confused with model numbers etc that I've kinda given up on them.

I can't justify spending much over Â£100.

Peter (at home with flu and bored, hence all of these posts


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Sep 2010)

Can't comment on the Ecco.  I've heard bad things about the range for a long time so I went for a ProII

I thought the TT was quiet when I got it.  but after switching to an EheimPro2 3 years later after absolute kaboodles of problems I suddenly realised what quiet was.  

The TT is reasonably quiet BUT one problem is it's vibration.  In my cabinet the vibration amplifies through the wood of the cabinet and it was pretty noticeable when TVs etc are not on!

The Eheim in the same cabinet is absolutely silent.  No hum through the cabinet frame at all.

As a poor comparison I have a small Boyu like the Eden and thta is pretty noisy and rattly.  however I couldn't hear that over the hum of the TT/cabinet.  I can hear it now though. lol

Add to that (In my experience):
The TT is pretty cumbersome and much bigger than its Eheim competitors (same turnover)
The top is hard to get off and on after a while.  Iused to have it on the floor and try and inch it on from side to side.
The 'prime' button pulls water out through its own seal, after the first few weeks of use needs Geoff Capes to push it for you.
It is pot luck whether you get a seal or not.
The impellor is pretty noisy in comparison to the Eheim.
It vibrates much more and of course as explained vibration causes even more noise than the impellor due to it echoing and resonating through whatever surface it stands on or is in.
The media is no where near as good as the Eheim even though there is much more and also more trays.  More for the sake of it so it seems. 

It does have a major plus point though - The hoses are better than the Eheim, more rigid  That is IMO it's only plus.

Of course there are many who will not have these problems but for me that is what made me bite the bullet and just shell out that bit more.  I like silence 

Doesn't answer your original post I know as you haven't listed Eheim as an option and the TT may well be quieter than the others.  Just pointing out that there is no way I would choose the TT if noise is the concern.  Most definately wouldn't be in my bedroom as the wife wouldn't be able to sleep with the noise.  I can sleep through almost any noise as I only go to bed if I am really tired 

As for the comparison in turnover.  The Eheim although rated the same is turning over more when cleaned (not measured just from viewing) and most definately through use as it doesn't clog up as quickly as the TT.

Peter.  You are me circra 4 years ago.  I laughed at Eheim owners who defended their pride and joy telling everyone they were much better.  I labelled them the EOC (Eheim owners club.)  I told them that IF there was anything better about the Ehims than the Tetratecs then it certainly did not justify the huge difference in cost.  However I was wrong.  You cannot underestimate how a filter that was twice the price of the TT is easier to use, produces better results and is silent (yes properly silent).  It is worth paying 3 or 4 x the Tetratec and that to me more than justifies it.  I just wish I hadn't skimped 4 years ago and then I could have the money I wasted on the Tetratec and bought 45 lottery tickets instead. 

AC


----------



## Tom (3 Sep 2010)

I reckon every case is going to be different depending on every tank, amount/type of media, wear and tear, where it's set up etc etc. On my Malawi tank my first Eheim Classic was very noisy - it got annoying in the living room. It was replaced, and the new one is great. I've only tried one TetraTec and one Ecco, but TT wins for me personally.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (3 Sep 2010)

Whitebeam said:
			
		

> I've tried looking at Eheims, but to tell the truth I've got so confused with model numbers etc that I've kinda given up on them.
> 
> I can't justify spending much over Â£100



Point one - yes I totally agree the ranges are mind boggling. I know your tank is the rekord 800 and is 90 litres, I did my research and then worked out your turnover for you    I did find a web page the other day which had all the model numbers and the flow rates. I have just trawled my history and can't find it, as you're at home maybe do some browsing and try to find it. The 10x turnover rule is based on the reported flow rate for a filter, which is normally the pump flow rate. The 10x rule therefore covers the dip in flow from having media reduce the flow. My point there, is when you are looking at flow rates with Eheims I would use the pump flow rate rather than filter flow rate to work out the potential turnover.

Point two - the one I posted is 1p short of Â£80 (tres cheap). My tetratec ex1200 was Â£65 which is why I got it. The _only_ reason I have never owned an eheim is the price. But if it's within your budget you can't really go wrong with German engineering!

I would consider any tank with pressurised CO2 high tech


----------



## milla (3 Sep 2010)

The last couple of external filters i purchased were 2nd hand eheims from ebay and then i  replaced o-rings,  seals and impeller with new.  Usullly comes in at half price or their abouts.   Last one i got was as 2075 (Â£75) and new o-rings and seals (Â£15-20).  A 1200lph eheim filter for Â£95 bargain


----------



## Whitebeam (3 Sep 2010)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> I did find a web page the other day which had all the model numbers and the flow rates. I have just trawled my history and can't find it, as you're at home maybe do some browsing and try to find it.


Yes, I found one at about 04:00 this morning with _some_ of them on, but I think that just added to my gonging headache that I had this morning.    I'll renew my paracetamol dose and have another go looking for it.   



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> The 10x turnover rule is based on the reported flow rate for a filter, which is normally the pump flow rate. The 10x rule therefore covers the dip in flow from having media reduce the flow. My point there, is when you are looking at flow rates with Eheims I would use the pump flow rate rather than filter flow rate to work out the potential turnover.


Now that's a snippett I'd missed so far in all my discussions on this subject. Thanks for that - that opens up things quite a bit.



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Point two - the one I posted is 1p short of Â£80 (tres cheap).


Absolutely! As I said above, options have opened up a little for me now.

:text-imnewhere:
My thanks for everyone's patience with me. Are there ever any south-coast meets? I suspect I'll owe a few beers before very much longer and I'l give Andy a shout next time I overnight in Lincoln. 

Peter


----------



## Whitebeam (3 Sep 2010)

Whitebeam said:
			
		

> Lisa_Perry75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here 'tis: http://www.aquatics-warehouse.co.uk/extras/eheim/eheim_info.html

Peter


----------



## jenga (3 Sep 2010)

the cheap filter Im using is one from all ponds solution, chinese made, with uv light.
when unpacked it was uninspiring, the inside was greasey and black from charcoal dust, but cleaned up easily. its primer works, one push every time, no leaks, and is so quiet I poke it to see if its working. the flow rate is really good, 1400 ltrs on mine for about 60 pounds, service and after care are first class. my only noise problem is my turbo co2 reator...pump/filter is fine for a budget , Id get onother without hesitation.


----------



## Whitebeam (3 Sep 2010)

Lisa's led me astray  

Eheim 2026 from the site that she posted a link to for Â£105. No media, but I'm first off transferring the old media from my Juwel filter and I have some extra filter sponge and ceramic media etc in the cupboard anyway.

My thanks to everyone for your responses.

Peter


----------



## Nick16 (3 Sep 2010)

you could do what i do... 

i have 2x1200's and unless my head is withing half a foot of them i cant hear them. this is because i went to a carpet warehouse/seller and asked for some off cuts. 
my filters now sit on this instead of on the wood of the cabinet and make no sound at all.

its a brilliant idea and works a treat, if you need to clean the filters, simply slide them out on the carpet! 

a simple solution to a problem! 

i hear no vibrations and no noise at all.


----------



## a1Matt (3 Sep 2010)

Good idea Nick, I've never got around to putting something under my ex1200, as I never could work out what to use. 
I'll use your idea now


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Sep 2010)

I had a thick piece of polystyrene under my one.  Reduced the noise but still too noisy 

As for prime buttons working first time.  YES mine did for quite a while but it got stiffer and stiffer and eventually was pulling my shoulder out trying to pump whilst feeling it pulling water through the hole the button was in.

That 2224 I bought has much better flow thatn the TT so evne though they are both rated 700lph which was 5.6x my tank I would estimate the Eheim to be delivering another 20% at least.  I think it would be easily enough for an 80.  I think it would've been enough for my 125ltr when it was hi tec.

So the TT not only wasted me Â£45 buying it but also another Â£xx buying a Koralia to supplement it. lol

Blloming expensive filters the TT series. lol

So the TT had polystyrene under it. = noise.  The Eheim nothing underneath it = silent!!!

Look at me.  I'm worse than those I used to laugh about in the EOC 

AC


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (4 Sep 2010)

Andy uses the 2224, so that was the one I meant. However if you choose another of your own accord that's not my fault 
With the circulation thing I would do that with eheims because of the EOC claims (  ) that they don't clog as easily. You don't want to skimp on your filtration - it's very hard to over filter sometimes. Perhaps if you put a TT ex1200 on a 10 litre tank   

There is a southern meet tomorrow http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=12744#p133975
There is the art gallery thing in London http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=12596&hilit=gallery
We should do a another big ukaps meet soon.


----------



## Whitebeam (4 Sep 2010)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> There is a southern meet tomorrow http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=12744#p133975


Alas, too far at too short a notice (I know that's nobody's fault but mine . Now if only it had been next weekend, I'll be in Tonbridge and might have arranged a diversion.

Have fun everyone.

Peter


----------



## JAS (4 Sep 2010)

The problem with asking which filter is the quietest is that it's a very subjective question. Some people have better hearing or hear different frequencies, so what's "silent" to one person is unbearable to another. I don't know where the bedroom is in relation to the living room, but I can't see any of the filters in the OP being loud enough that they'd make much more than a slight hum from a couple of metres away.

If you've already decided on a Eheim 2026 you can't go far wrong. The Eheim Pro (2222 and 2224) or Pro II (2026 and 2028) are both almost silent by my ears, EXCEPT when they have air trapped in them or have a worn impeller. For your tank size I think the 2026 should be about perfect. I'm just disappointed that the Pro II has been replaced by the Pro III, which I don't like anywhere near as much.


----------



## Ray (4 Sep 2010)

When my TT EX1200 leaked everywhere I replaced it with an Eheim 2028 which is much quieter.  EOC for life now.


----------



## Whitebeam (7 Sep 2010)

Whitebeam said:
			
		

> Eheim 2026 from the site that she posted a link to for Â£105. No media, but I'm first off transferring the old media from my Juwel filter and I have some extra filter sponge and ceramic media etc in the cupboard anyway.


I dont beleeeve it! I've just got an email from them saying that theyre out of stock and can't get any more. Back on the search again  

Peter


----------



## Gfish (7 Sep 2010)

Hi Peter,

Ive recently put my 2028 up for sale. Great filter and its running on the tank and long matured. And yes, its quiet as a mouse.
Call me if you have any questions, we'll make it work easy. Collection/meetup/post, I don't mind 

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=12828

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Sep 2010)

Lol.  I paid Â£75 for that 2224 inc shipping.  I've just sold the spray bar, outlet, and inlet pipes individually for a fiver each on ebay. lol (buy it now and snapped up.)  waiting for the strainer to go now and that'll be a nice round Â£20 plus pastage in my pocket 

So now its only cost me Â£60 :rofl:  These Eheim owners are so in love with their brand they have to have garish green pipe and hose with bright white Eheim all along it. lol

AC


----------



## JAS (7 Sep 2010)

Whitebeam said:
			
		

> I dont beleeeve it! I've just got an email from them saying that theyre out of stock and can't get any more. Back on the search again
> 
> Peter


Unfortunately that did sound a little too good to be true. The Pro II (2026 and 2028) was replaced by the Pro III a while ago now, and any Pro II's are just the remaining stock. Most retailers have put the price UP because rather than trying to clear the old stock, many people still want a Pro II badly enough that they'll pay almost anything. You'd think that might have given Eheim the hint...

If you didn't care about the bells and whistles, I would recommend the Eheim Classic 2215 or 2217 because they easily fit your budget. But if I'm honest I've never found the Classic to be as quiet as any of the Pros. Still very quiet, mind you, but definitely more of a buzz when right next to it.

Of the filters in the OP I would probably go for the JBL. I can't remember reading any strong negative reviews about them or hearing any horror stories.


----------



## Whitebeam (7 Sep 2010)

Gfish said:
			
		

> Ive recently put my 2028 up for sale. Great filter and its running on the tank and long matured. And yes, its quiet as a mouse.


Drat - in between my post and checking back here just now I've ordered a Pro3 model. Hey ho - thanks for the offer.



			
				Gfish said:
			
		

> Call me if you have any questions, we'll make it work easy. Collection/meetup/post, I don't mind
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=12828


Curious - I've clicked on your link, but it says that I'm not authorised to read that forum.

Peter


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Sep 2010)

bump this thread twice and you will reach 25 posts.  That maybe the magic number 

AC


----------



## Whitebeam (8 Sep 2010)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> bump this thread twice and you will reach 25 posts.  That maybe the magic number


So, you're keeping secrets from me, eh?   

Peter


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Sep 2010)

No.  I seem to recall there being a postcount to stop someone from coming on. posting then bumping a couple of times just to sell stuff   25 seems to ring a bell.  Obvs if someone comes on posts 25 for the sake posts they are going to be banned. lol

AC


----------



## Gfish (8 Sep 2010)

Hi,

I don't understand whats going on, I only pasted the link to make it easy for you, but look in the For Sale section and you'll find my ad for the Pro 2.
Or PM me, or email me gavinh70@googlemail.com

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## Whitebeam (8 Sep 2010)

Gfish said:
			
		

> I don't understand whats going on, I only pasted the link to make it easy for you, but look in the For Sale section and you'll find my ad for the Pro 2.


The messages above explain why I couldn't see the 'For Sale' section. Hopefully after this post I will be able to explore the hidden delights that lay within 

Peter


----------



## Gfish (8 Sep 2010)

Peter,
Ive sent you a private message ok.
Cheers
Gavin


----------



## toadass (15 Oct 2010)

Lisa i dont know if the site that you were reffering to was that one of the eheim? but there is a page available with the gph of other manufacturers... (sorry for butting in ppl...and a little late), here is the page. http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/filte ... ation.html   .


----------

